# Military Moeris



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Bought this military Moeris from an auction , but i bid online so basically bought it from a poor picture and an equally poor description ! i.e they forgot to mention that it wasn't working , but thats the gamble i suppose.

On opening it up i was suprised to see how clean the movement was compared to the rest of the watch (which has been cleaned up for the photos).

A bit of investigating with a loupe and oiling pin i found one of the tiny screws from the balance wheel was fouling the escape wheel , a bit of gentle fiddling and the offending screw removed off she went and has been ticking along nicely since this morning, so pretty pleased all in all, but i really must stop buying watches blind !!

This is only my 2nd military piece i've read from the forum about the GSTP marking but does the 318772 have any meaning or is it just a serial type number and do the 2 x's mean anything.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

That certainly looks a beautiful watch.

Any indication on the history?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

GSTP sounds like General Service Time Piece.

But I'm no expert...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys drawing a bit of a blank on its history so far but not to worry

cheers

Andy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a look HERE.

Here is a quote from that document:

*"A considerable part of the*

*
plenitude of Royal Air Force, Royal Navy*

*
and British Army was auctioned during*

*
early 1946. Among the supplies, many*

*
types of watches were of interest to civil*

*
people. There was no particular need to*

*
re-build the watches according to civil*

*
standards. In this respect the*

*
unbelievable amount of 200 navigation*

*
watches, type 6B/234, more than 13,000*

*
A.T.P. wrist watches, 14,000 pocket*

*
watches General Service R.A.F. (6E/50*

*
and 6E/340) and further 172,000 pocket*

*
watches G.S.T.P., as well as 16,000*

*
chronographs 6B/221 of R.A.F. (three*

*
quarters of them unused), were*

*
auctioned within only a few weeks!"*

Later,

William


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks William


----------

